# Need advice on making my fursona



## Foxlovingfurry (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok, so i may not have gotten the best start on these forums, but starting now im gonna make up for it, i promise. (once agian sorry about that)

But anyway enough about that. since i want to be a fursuiter i have to start at the beginning and thats making a fursona, now i do have some questions about making my fursona but im gonna try to keep them short and sweet.

1.Which animal should i choose?:
Ok so as you can obviously tell by my profile name, *I LOVE FOXES*. I have loved them ever since i was a child and i still love them now but are there any other animals you guys could sugest and are there any guidlines i must follow when picking one. The reason i'm asking this is becuase i was hoping to use a fox (i know big surprise) and i just wanna know if there are any other choices.

2.What kind of personality should my fursona have?:
This one kinda explains itself. Now i don't want my fursona to have the same personality as me but there are a few of my traits that i wanna use for my fursona. How should i go about making a personality for him. The reason i'm asking this is becuase if i was too make it too much like me, it wouldn't be a very fun fursona for me to play as while in the fursuit, i want to have fun while fursuiting, not act like myself.

3.What kind of colours should i use?:
As we all know, when it comes to colour, certain colours really make a fursona stand out. Thats why im asking what kind of colours should i use for my fursona and which colours would stand out the most. The reason I'm asking this is becuase if i was going to go for example say a fox. It be pretty bland if it was orange, i wanna make my fursona fun and unique.

4.Fursona name?:
Ok, for my last question i was wondering what kinda of advise do you guys have when coming up with a good fursona name, i mostly want a cute fursona name? The reason i'm asking this is becuase to be honest, i suck at coming up with names and i just need help with it.

And thats about it. If any of you can answer any of my questions that be great. I will be posting another thread when i have come up with my fursona which might take a while. Thanks for reading and have a great day.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 5, 2012)

First get you some clam shells, rope, sage and some paper. Set up an alter. Burn the sage in the clam shells and shake the rope violently. Spit on the paper and shout out the first word that comes to mind. Ritualistically dance around the sage clam shells to the rhythm of your rope shaking. Your spirit guide will be invoked and come to you with all the answers.

AKA ITS YOUR SONA YOU FIGURE IT OUT. if others choose for you it isnt personal


----------



## Onnes (Mar 5, 2012)

It's your fursona, not ours. If you give a shit what other people think of it you're probably doing it wrong. If you want it to be a red fox because you like them then go ahead and do that. There's certainly no requirement that your fursona be special snowflake unique; those unique fursonas often look godawful anyway.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 5, 2012)

Please resort to this.


----------



## Streetcircus (Mar 5, 2012)

_1.Which animal should i choose?:
_
Shark.

_2.What kind of personality should my fursona have?:

_A slacker who likes hot dogs and video games.

_3.What kind of colours should i use?:
_ 
Purple and blue.

_4.Fursona name?:
_ 
Travis.


----------



## Lunar (Mar 5, 2012)

Too many foxes in the fandom, man.  But what do I know.  It's your fursona.  Asking for advice on your fursona is kind of a dumb thing to do.


----------



## Viridis (Mar 5, 2012)

It was explained to me that a name should be something that sorta sticks in your mind an you can't get rid of.  I found mine by looking through some foreign languages.

It's your fursona, and it's your choice, but we might be able to give you a helping hand.

-Viridis


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 7, 2012)

It should be whatever you want it be, the colors should be what you wish, the name should be chosen by you. No matter how bland or overdone it may be, it doesn't really matter. In the end, it's your fursona. 

If we choose what and who it is for you, then it's not really your fursona.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 7, 2012)

Your fursona is YOURS. Do what you will with it, just go with it because you like it. It's your own representation of yourself made with your mind, having someone else do it for you just takes that away.


----------



## narukiba (Mar 7, 2012)

I too am having a hard time picking my fursona. I know I'm a husky but that's it. Since you want to be a fox I would suggest doing the orange, but have hints of maybe purple such as eyes, tongue, pads, and maybe even the white parts on your underbelly be purple. Name, hmm that's a tough one. Foxes are usually sligh and cunning. So I suggest you be quick and agile, but also funny. Like tapping people on the shoulder and then hiding. Just be careful. And all the test's I've taken tell me I'm a husky. Even the non furry related ones.


----------



## Foxlovingfurry (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey everyfur, i would like to thank all of you for the great advice, i cant wait to make my fursona. im gonna try to make the way i want to. ^^


----------



## Redskyy (Mar 8, 2012)

Yea I mean, like the others said, your sona is you. Not our view of you. I wont say you should be a hippo because there are not many around, no you should figure out what is in you. I know it sounds corny and cheesy but trust me, its how it is done. Read my thread. I kinda talk more about the process of making mine


----------

